# When an event says 1 Day Left, does it mean I'm on the last day? Or the day after?



## thecheese103 (Jul 6, 2019)

Weird question I know, but I wanna know if there's like a "0 days/x amount of hours left!" period.


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 7, 2019)

If you're talking about the Gardening Event, it ends tomorrow at 10:59 PM PDT.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 7, 2019)

When you’re on the very last day, it’ll say “X hours left” instead of “X days left”


----------

